
Startup School 2013 - Facebook's Group - ChrisCinelli
https://www.facebook.com/groups/705664592796188/
======
seiji
How do we get around the signup wall? The site looks pretty shady and I don't
want to give it my personal information.

~~~
alex1
Facebook looks shady?

~~~
ChrisCinelli
It's a trolling comment ;-)

------
ChrisCinelli
There are already 200+ people on the group that are coordinate rides from
airport to the venue, submitting their twitter handles, sharing Linkedin's
profiles etc.

~~~
disgruntledphd2
I thought that this comment:
[https://www.facebook.com/groups/705664592796188/permalink/70...](https://www.facebook.com/groups/705664592796188/permalink/709659365730044/)
was most enlightening as to why this item was here.

Amusingly self-referential.

~~~
ChrisCinelli
Yes, "upvote so other people can become aware of the group and join". Isn't
having a place where people can coordinate rides, get to know each other
before Startup School a useful thing for everybody?

I did not create the group but I really think that it can actually add value.
If you think that is unfair that I get karma points because I posted this,
feel free to create your own link to the group and I will upvote it. I am not
interested in points, I am interested in creating value for the participants
to Startup School.

Unfortunately HN ranking algorithm makes difficult to create a place like a
group or a forum that stick otherwise the initial post here about Startup
School would have been enough.

~~~
disgruntledphd2
Sorry, my tone my not have across very well over the internet.

I have no objection to this submission (and if it is useful for others, more
the better). I merely thought it was amusing to read a detailed description of
how to get something to the front page on HN, after following a link to a FB
group from HN.

Best of luck with the group, everyone!

------
austenallred
And the Twitter list of attendees for anyone interested:
[https://twitter.com/AustenjAllred/lists/startup-
school-2013](https://twitter.com/AustenjAllred/lists/startup-school-2013)

~~~
borski
How do I get added to the list / where are you pulling the data from? Can you
add me? @borski

~~~
austenallred
I'm adding from 1. the facebook group 2. anyone that tweets that they're going
to startup school 3. from here (now). You're both added.

------
pacifi30
Does anyone know if there is a pre-reception party this year as well?

~~~
ChrisCinelli
Last year, I met a girl at the after party that was invited to the pre-
reception thinking that everybody was invited. She did not have an idea and
she was not a technical person. I am not sure what is the criteria for being
invited to this pre-reception...

~~~
pacifi30
I was invited last time and I don't know on what basis I got the invitation. I
was just curious if anyone got the invitation for that reception party as of
yet

